# I just don't know what to say to this...



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

Top Ten Reasons Why American Women Suck
Post By VladTepes

1) Selfish - to the point where they don't know the difference between love of self and plain downright greed--and drilled into believing that whatever happens is the fault of whatever man is in their life because of the feminist crud drilled into them by the cadre of asexual closet cases called "therapists" who appear on "Ricki", "Oprah" or other such electronic drivel

2) Deluded - into thinking they "deserve" a rich, model-handsome husband who will "take them away from all of this"--whatever the "this" might be--and leading to resentment when they discover that the universe does NOT revolve around them

3) Angry - ALL the damn time about things which are so far out of their control as to be nonsensical--and constantly wanting to "discuss" this mind numbing drivel ad nauseam

4) Psychotic - multiple personalities in the same woman - as "Nomad" put it in the "Star Trek" episode: "Woman...a mass of inconsistencies...", and also when the feminist voices in their heads start with the regrets and victim acculturation

5) Worthless - anything that does not immediately resolve itself in her favor or to her benefit is meaningless to her, especially husband and family

6) Lazy - drilled into their head that they "deserve" a maid, nanny and personal slave to take care of every detail - and that their husband/boyfriend is REQUIRED to cater to their each and every mindless whim

7) Resentful - especially of other women who have things that they do not, in material, spiritual and esoteric senses

8) Greedy - to them, "housekeeping" means getting the house in the divorce (thanks to Zsa Zsa for that immortal line) and sucking the guy for every last cent, even if they had nothing to do with the building of the nest egg

9) Mindless - constant, irritating, idle prattle about topics they read about in some women's magazine and then become instant experts--particularly pop psychology and the latest crap they see on "Oprah" or "Ricki"

10) Vain - believing that they are irresistible to everything in pants and therefore are allowed to behave sluttish and without any honor



Just...wow


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm sounds like it was written and put together by Some quite bitter Men(just my opinion though)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

absolutely. 

the entire site is dedicated to railing against women, and talking about how badly they suck.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

haha well I guess we should all do ourselves in.. so that all those men can just be without us.. eh ?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess so!! Unbelievable.

But, to a point, I guess we owe it to ourselves to have a moment of intropsection, right?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

.. hmm.. we are Filthy Toxic creatures..


Is this board based in the United states or somewhere else?


edit hmm nevermind its everwyhere like specktra.. I noticed a few from FL


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL, so I'm picturing a lot of pathetic men sitting around wishing they could actually work up the energy to stop playing video games and met real live women instead of their plastic blow up dolls. 

Stuff like that makes me laugh. People who are so vitriolic about any one particular subject usually have serious social issues.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 2, 2007)

That's funny...I think 99.9% of that is opinion. Some loser got shot down, and now ALL women are this way? Tisk Tisk!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds like a bunch of hateful men jealous because they can't disrespect women in America like they can in other countries.

Lines like this one always annoy me, 
 Quote:

  Greedy - to them, "housekeeping" means getting the house in the divorce (thanks to Zsa Zsa for that immortal line) and sucking the guy for every last cent, even if they had nothing to do with the building of the nest egg.  
 
I love how some men feel that because they work at an office or somewhere (bread winner BS), and their wives work at home, that their wife isn't contributing to the nest egg.  These same men fail to look at the $ value of their wives time spent in the house.  Such a huge double standard in the world (even in America still) where the huge amount of effort and time spent raising a family caring for children, keeping a house tidy, laundry, shopping, etc etc etc etc, isn't seen to have any sort of value by many Men, because it doesn't earn a tangible paycheck.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_LOL, so I'm picturing a lot of pathetic men sitting around wishing they could actually work up the energy to stop playing video games and met real live women instead of their plastic blow up dolls. 

Stuff like that makes me laugh. People who are so vitriolic about any one particular subject usually have serious social issues._

 
Yeh this line cracked me up:

 Quote:

  AW are extremely promiscuous now, much more so than just twenty years ago. I am continually shocked by the public behavior of the AW college students where I live. It seems as if they are all lesbians by default now.

I never once in four years of public high school (mid 80s) and ten years of public state university (late 80s - late 90s) witnessed two girls kissing much less groping each other in public. I see that on an almost weekly basis now, and I don't get to the coffee shops more than three times a week if that. Right out in the open without any shame, like they're a couple of rutting dogs. Sometimes four or more all together, groping and kissing as a group, right in front of couples with kids.  
 
Yes were all making out in the coffee shops.  I think he's lying about coffee shops, and meant to say, "strip club."  Probably the only place he can get a girl to pay any sort of attention to him.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Sounds like a bunch of hateful men jealous because they can't disrespect women in America like they can in other countries.

Lines like this one always annoy me, 


I love how some men feel that because they work at an office or somewhere (bread winner BS), and their wives work at home, that their wife isn't contributing to the nest egg.  These same men fail to look at the $ value of their wives time spent in the house.  Such a huge double standard in the world (even in America still) where the huge amount of effort and time spent raising a family caring for children, keeping a house tidy, laundry, shopping, etc etc etc etc, isn't seen to have any sort of value by many Men, because it doesn't earn a tangible paycheck._

 
I would really love to point out to them that ZsaZsa isn't even American. IIRC.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

From their front page~

 Quote:

  However, the group of women she wanted to become involved with – spearheaded by a local female TV news reporter – made it clear that the group of women mentoring young girls would be made up of CEOs, doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc. Are these the only role models for girls? Should there not be a whole bevy of options for American girls? *How about a happy, stay-at-home mom or a contented wife in a childfree relationship as role models?* Apparently these options are not viable for young American girls, if this group of modern feminists is to be believed.  
 
You can tell why thes men are pissed.  They obviously believe women should be happy to be stay home wives or content wives!  Apparently thats all were good for.

Remember girls, preserve your virginity for him (it's ok if he's slept around though).  Your only goal in life is to make your man happy.  Service his needs, give him pleasure and children when he wants it.  No questions, just do as your told.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2007)

Awwww...come on ladies.  He did justify it with the logic of Star Trek.  I mean how much more solid of an arguement do you need?  Geeeezz, you are soooooo selfish not to see that! 

Well, enough from me.  I am off to the coffee shop to eat scones and makeout with my horny, lesbian orgy coffee klatch.  Nothing like lattes and groping breasts.  Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Way to go Shimmer... Got me all riled up on a Friday =p haha.  I'd love to see what some of these loser look like.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Nother Gem...

 Quote:

  When an American man pitches woo to a foreign woman, it is a direct and bold statement that the man is not going to play the game that the American feminists so desperately want. A foreign woman is not (yet) burdened by the clash of expectations that American woman cannot cope with. A foreign woman typically has no problem with making a man happy because her culture tells her that a man’s happiness reflects well on her own success as a woman. Foreign women know that if they give love, they will receive love. They know that the unintended consequence of independence is loneliness.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Awwww...come on ladies.  He did justify it with the logic of Star Trek.  I mean how much more solid of an arguement do you need?  Geeeezz, you are soooooo selfish not to see that! 

Well, enough from me.  I am off to the coffee shop to eat scones and makeout with my horny, lesbian orgy coffee klatch.  Nothing like lattes and groping breasts.  Mmmmmmm....._

 
lol... your killing me here...


----------



## Katura (Mar 2, 2007)

my post is acting funny...and im not happy...


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Top Ten Reasons Why American Women Suck
Post By VladTepes

1) Selfish 
2) Deluded 
3) Angry 
4) Psychotic 
5) Worthless
6) Lazy 
7) Resentful 
8) Greedy 
9) Mindless
10) Vain sluttish and without any honor

Just...wow_

 
This describes my ex-brother-in-law; he is all these things this man says women are.

I guess there is no way to make the author happy; if she doesn't suck its a problem, if she does suck its still a problem.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Awwww...come on ladies. He did justify it with the logic of Star Trek. I mean how much more solid of an arguement do you need? Geeeezz, you are soooooo selfish not to see that! 

Well, enough from me. I am off to the coffee shop to eat scones and makeout with my horny, lesbian orgy coffee klatch. Nothing like lattes and groping breasts. Mmmmmmm....._

 






 sarcastic & witty, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Corien (Mar 2, 2007)

haha

oh those men will be alone for their whole lives with an attitude like that! And do I feel sorry for them? Nah, not really


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Sounds like a bunch of hateful men jealous because they can't disrespect women in America like they can in other countries._

 

I'm inclined to agree. I think "American Women" are probably the greatest threat to abusive, male dominated cultures in certain other areas of the world. The revolution in female rights that came to us in the Judeo-Christian West will reach our oppressed sisters around the globe relatively soon and that scares the daylights out of the current oppressors. There is no greater cause, in my eyes, to support than the expansion of women's rights. 



And really, if these guys are stupid enough to think that "foreign" women are any less demanding than us, then they obviously haven't traveled much LOL. In fact, I'm guessing they still live in Mommy's basement. And no offense to anyone here, but the constant Sci-Fi references just seem to reinforce that...


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

  They'll drain the life out of you alright, like the Wraith in the Sci-Fi Channel series, Stargate Atlantis. Women ignore me anyway for the thugs and the players, so I have every right to treat them in kind. Feminsts can't stand the truth that women need us much more than we need them. It sticks in their craw like a barracuda that just swallowed a pufferfish.

Replikator 

 
LOL...  We obviously have a bad case of nerdy losers on our hands.

Yeh i need you :roll:  

Sorry, i pay my own bill, and take care of myself, without a man.  

Chauvinists can't stand the truth that men need us, much more than we need them.  Afterall, once they move out from Mommy, who's gonna do their laundry, cook them dinner.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_LOL...  We obviously have a bad case of nerdy losers on our hands.
_

 
those were my thoughts after seeing several "Sci-Fi" comparisons on that forum..

Dungeons and Dragons anyone? I'll bring the gluten free snacks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll agree about being introspective- I mean sure in some ways American woman may be brought up differently than let's say a woman from a poor family in a third world country. It's like adopting the kid of someone's middle class family or adopting a kid from a World Vision commercial. I can see where the latter in both situations are more appreciative- but it doesn't mean either is superior or less deserving of love. 

These men are bitter because they do not accept what a woman is today- aka anything she wants to be. I won't lie and say no US woman possesses any of those traits- I'm sure there are lots that do, but it's unfair to say all US women are like that. These are probably men who feel it is also their god given right to find the perfect woman-she should just fall into their lap.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_those were my thoughts after seeing several "Sci-Fi" comparisons on that forum..

Dungeons and Dragons anyone? I'll bring the gluten free snacks!_

 
lol...  gluten free... ROFL...

I bet they wear sandals with white sock along with their slacks too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

white socks and Birkenstocks!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_white socks and Birkenstocks!_

 
Haha... We have a guy in our office that rocks that fashion statement.  When he walked in the door the first time I was like, "oh my god!" lol...  I almost died.

He's our on-site computer nerd haha.  Shocking I know.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 2, 2007)

Well at least with attitudes like that, they are likely to never procreate and therefore raise kids with that kind of toxic philosophy.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah they will.
They'll find a "little woman" who wants to be taken care of (abused) by the big strong man (abuser). They'll find someone who demures sweetly at their male toughness and testosterone fueled opinions (doesn't have a backbone to tell them they're full of shit). 
And therein lies the true sadness of it all.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_those were my thoughts after seeing several "Sci-Fi" comparisons on that forum..

Dungeons and Dragons anyone? I'll bring the gluten free snacks!_

 
  Lol, I thought that when I saw that the main poster's name was "VladTepes," aka Dracula...he probably has sad fantasies of being some powerful warlord because in real life he was the kid always picked last for the team.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_...I bet they wear sandals with white sock along with their slacks too._

 
Ummmm...Raerae, get it right.  Those are what we call MANdals.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Haha... We have a guy in our office that rocks that fashion statement.  When he walked in the door the first time I was like, "oh my god!" lol...  I almost died.

He's our on-site computer nerd haha.  Shocking I know._

 
Just gonna point out a little caveat about stereotypes...I've got a gaming computer nerd staying here with us for awhile and he's freaking hot. HOT  body, super smart, supernice guy, and from what I hear, a sex god.

Not all computer nerds are....well...nerds.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ummmm...Raerae, get it right.  Those are what we call MANdals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What do you want to bet the rise on their pants is above their belly button and they're wearing light blue starched (by mommy of c ourse) shirts?


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 2, 2007)

Out of curiosity Shimmer, how did you find this site?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

It was linked to me.


----------



## f1rewater (Mar 2, 2007)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't this the asswipe who suggests that men look for Asian or Latina women because apparently they are the ones that still know who to treat a man correctly (i.e. act as their subservient slaves), or did i read that somewhere else?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ummmm...Raerae, get it right.  Those are what we call MANdals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh god! Im going to die! mandals.. Im gonna have to remember that!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just gonna point out a little caveat about stereotypes...I've got a gaming computer nerd staying here with us for awhile and he's freaking hot. HOT  body, super smart, supernice guy, and from what I hear, a sex god.

Not all computer nerds are....well...nerds._

 

Alright Shimmer, so I'm taken and all- but is he single and can we get pics? Haha jk =)


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just gonna point out a little caveat about stereotypes...I've got a gaming computer nerd staying here with us for awhile and he's freaking hot. HOT  body, super smart, supernice guy, and from what I hear, a sex god.

Not all computer nerds are....well...nerds._

 
F gamers.  Worst boyfriends ever =p  Rather spend time with their computer or Wii than their girlfriends.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ugh those are horrible things to say.

But us girls make jokes about men being lazy/stupid/generally useless all the time. 

That site sounds quite malicious to me though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_F gamers.  Worst boyfriends ever =p  Rather spend time with their computer or Wii than their girlfriends._

 

:looks at boyfriend playing multiplayer computer games with his friends:: 

Tell me about it!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 3, 2007)

When I read that list, the first thing that came to mind was, "Wow, someone got burned by American woman."

It's really, really ridiculous. This man clearly has never dealt with non-US women or men of any nationality. I know so many people quite a few of those items apply to.

Perhaps it's too quick to judge, but from the tone of the writing, I'd say several of those items apply to him.

I just want to add something: there are some really, really hot nerds who enjoy gaming but don't make it their entire lives and there are some non-nerdy guys who make some other hobby (cars, sports, movies, etc.) their entire lives.

But I have a slight bias. I'm a girl gamer, but i haven't had the time or money for a while


----------



## Raerae (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I just want to add something: there are some really, really hot nerds who enjoy gaming but don't make it their entire lives and there are some non-nerdy guys who make some other hobby (cars, sports, movies, etc.) their entire lives._

 
You can own a Wii or a PS2, or a PC and not be a "gamer."  I define gamers as guys who would rather stay in on friday/sat nights and play games.  Or who the first thing they do on a consistant basis when they get home from work is turn on their consul system.  If you have to make concessions in your relationship to make time for his "gaming" then he's a gamer.

I could care less if a guy plays games.  But he better be the type that knows how to pause, or log off from the system when it's US time.  I didn't start a relationship to be involved with the cat alone on the couch every night, because he's always in the other room playing games (escept for when he wants sex).

I can understand stuff like poker night, or Wii night or whatever.  Thats totally fine and I think it's important he has time for himself, andhis friends w/out me.  But those things needs to be the minority of nights in the month.  Not the majority.

I HATE the escuse, well you just wanna watch TV anyways!  Whats the difference between me playing games or watching TV, it's not like I'm doing anything productive.  It's like hello, I can snuggle and be with you when we watch TV.  We can chat, and talk, and who knows what will happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  But when he's plugged into a game, it's like 200% of his attention goes to playing the game, and I dont exist anymore.

You ever tried to call your boyfriend when he's playing games?  You get like 1 word responses, and cave-man grunts, because he can't even give you enough of his attention to talk to you, and play a video game at the same time.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 3, 2007)

I live near an army airbase here in germany and sometimes, when I go out, there's also a couple of GI's in the clubs/bars/etc. I have never dated one of them but when I went to the restroom one night, there were two german girls talking about how german men suck cause they dont know how to treat a woman... how they're dumb and unkind... you know, that kind of talk. 

A few weeks ago, I saw a TV show about a man who "orders" girls from foreign countries (asia) because he says german women are spoiled, lazy etc. and asian women are the only "real" women left in the world.

I am originaly from east europe, but now I live in Germay. When I go back to east europe, lots of girls from the village I'm from tell me that I am very lucky cause one day, I wil be able to get a good german man to take care of me, and wont have to deal with east european men. 

What I wanted to say with this, is that in every culture theres ppl with brainfarts saying that ppl of this or that race are bad partners and suck as a wife/husband... 

sure, these stereotypes are fitting to some ppl, but the majority is not bitchy 24/7, neither lazy nor selfish, but kind, loving etc. 

Idiots come in all sizes and colors. So do nice people. No reason to condemn the whole culture and/or gender


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

I just noticed that the poster calls himself Vlad Tepes, who is aka Vlad III /Vlad the Impaler/Vlad Dracula or better known as Count Dracula.  Damn, he is getting cooler by the minute!  Hot stuff.  Rawwwr!


----------



## NeonDollParts (Mar 5, 2007)

Hah! They think latinas are the ones to go after? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They never met me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_:looks at boyfriend playing multiplayer computer games with his friends:: 

Tell me about it!!_

 
if you can't beat him, join him! haha jk... although I already have a mild interest in games so there are some thing we can do together...


----------



## NeonDollParts (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You can own a Wii or a PS2, or a PC and not be a "gamer."  I define gamers as guys who would rather stay in on friday/sat nights and play games.  Or who the first thing they do on a consistant basis when they get home from work is turn on their consul system.  If you have to make concessions in your relationship to make time for his "gaming" then he's a gamer.

I could care less if a guy plays games.  But he better be the type that knows how to pause, or log off from the system when it's US time.  I didn't start a relationship to be involved with the cat alone on the couch every night, because he's always in the other room playing games (escept for when he wants sex).

I can understand stuff like poker night, or Wii night or whatever.  Thats totally fine and I think it's important he has time for himself, andhis friends w/out me.  But those things needs to be the minority of nights in the month.  Not the majority.

I HATE the escuse, well you just wanna watch TV anyways!  Whats the difference between me playing games or watching TV, it's not like I'm doing anything productive.  It's like hello, I can snuggle and be with you when we watch TV.  We can chat, and talk, and who knows what will happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  But when he's plugged into a game, it's like 200% of his attention goes to playing the game, and I dont exist anymore.

You ever tried to call your boyfriend when he's playing games?  You get like 1 word responses, and cave-man grunts, because he can't even give you enough of his attention to talk to you, and play a video game at the same time._

 


I totally get you on this one. It's a constant struggle w/ my bf because on our ONE day off together all he wants to do is go out and play games. Not to mention the little bit of time we have together after work everyday is spent watching #$^^&*(*((* mother f***ing cartoons!!!!!  Then these nerds say American WOMEN are bad. I beg to differ. Anyways, my point is that it's completely pointless to focus on the faults of only one group of people. People as a whole have flaws.


----------



## macslut (Mar 6, 2007)

This guy has a few problems the way I see it:

1) He is still a virgin mainly because no woman in her right mind would find this dink attractive.  And if they did...intervention time. 

2) As much as he says American women are greedy and selfish, you don't have to pay $50 bucks to post to Specktra...not that we are all American women on here.  You  have to pay $50 to post on his board.  One word: Greedy.

3) #2 makes me think he doesn't have a job.  

4) Which also makes me think he is still living at home with mommy and daddy.  Come on!  What girl would not find that attractive.  I mean never being able to stay at his house and having sex.  And if you did have sex at his house it would be fast because you would have to be finished before mom got home from the grocery store.  "Hurry up babe, I hear mom's car in the driveway."

5) Dude has no intelligence. Nuff said.

6) Dude probably looks like a mongoose.  After all, all American women want are "models".  Hasn't that been said for years about men.  I will dare to say that Vlad probably falls into that category.  I will also say that he is one of these guys who thinks it is ok for him to weigh 500lbs and smell like rotting fish, but his woman had better look perfect at all times.

Ok, I am done...have to go get ready for work.  I think I am going to ask the awesome ladies who I work with what they think.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 8, 2007)

I get strange vibes from this whole text. 

The nickname, for example; VladTepes, Vladislav Tepes "Vlad Dracul" or simply Dracula, indicates someone with um... vampire wannabe tendencies.

The fact that he quotes Nomad form Star Trek is also kinda off-putting. Yeah D&D came into my mind aswell haha.

Also the fact that he knows about Ricki Lake and Oprah. Come on! He quoted Zsa Zsa Gabor!

I imagine a geek, pale as toilet paper with long greasy hair colored black with 2 inch blond roots. He wears eyeliner and think he's Mr Hot Shit aka I Suck Uuur Bluuud.
He was inlove with this girl, but obviously she didn't feel the same. And yes! In all his manly rage he googled up the site and posted under the name of a dead rumanian, saying ALL women are the same since he had a bad experience with one. 

If this offended anyone or anything I'm sorry, these things just make me so annoyed!

(And yeah I'm a Sci-Fi/Star Trek nerd aswell, but come on )


----------



## macslut (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_I imagine a geek, pale as toilet paper with long greasy hair colored black with 2 inch blond roots. He wears eyeliner and think he's Mr Hot Shit aka I Suck Uuur Bluuud._

 





 That's hilarious!  And probably true.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_if you can't beat him, join him! haha jk... although I already have a mild interest in games so there are some thing we can do together..._

 
I try. His friends dont like me to play.perhaps its due to my mad skill. haha no. they feel like they have to "go easy" on me. which is total bullshit. ..


----------



## Raerae (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I try. His friends dont like me to play.perhaps its due to my mad skill. haha no. they feel like they have to "go easy" on me. which is total bullshit. .._

 
lol... they just dont want you to beat them, they would be embarassed =p


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 17, 2007)

..... not looked at the site direct (just the quotes posted here) as I have severely restricted website access, but shurely this isn't serious?

.... when did the site seem to have gone up? Could it be an April Fool's joke, folks? The sci-fi references give it the feel to me of something tongue in cheek.....


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 17, 2007)

oh no
it's legit.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 17, 2007)

lol... got a few good laughs from re-reading this thread.

To bad you can't openly post on their site, would be fun to give them a verbal workout lol.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 17, 2007)

This post made me laugh too! Those men are retarded. They obviously liked american women at some point to know that we stunk! LOL


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 17, 2007)

What I really hear is:

some poor, fat, ugly man hit on some white girl, got shot down and now thinks all American women are like that.

Geez. Ever heard of natural selection????


----------

